# NYU vs. London Film School



## nadia (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I was thinking of applying to schools in the UK such as Met, London Film School or National School of Film and Television. Can anyone tell me how these schools compare to for example NYU's kanbar institute, or CalArts? 
LFS and NSFT are just as expensive as NYU and CalArts (i'm not sure of Met). But any thoughts on this is much appreciated!

nadia


----------



## nadia (Sep 2, 2011)

Allright forget this question because I just realized there have been a lot of posts on this already. 

What I want to know more specifically is, what is the biggest difference between Tisch NYU, Columbia and NFTS or LFS? 

Being in the US are you simply accessing more connections in Hollywood? do these UK schools just channel you to BBC? Is the commute to NFTS absolutely terrible?


----------

